
Can Manhood Survive the Recession? - tortilla
http://www.newsweek.com/2011/04/17/dead-suit-walking.html
======
bediger
Overwrought rubbish from a nearly dead newsmagazine, designed to get a few
more pageviews before the whole thing folds. Unfortunately, it worked on me.

Akin to the apocalyptic millienial predictions one used to read in 1998-99.

